# My first Swarm Trap Success . . . but now a few questions



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I put out a swarm trap a few weeks ago, and success! A swarm moved in a few hours ago! Making it even more exciting, I got to watch them move in.

Because it's my first successful swarm trap, I'm not sure if what's happening is "normal" or not. The swarm appeared to move to the trap (a five frame nuc box) and a good amount of bees started moving in, with some orienting to the box. Then about a football sized cluster started hanging on the outside of the hive (just below it), with no indications of moving in. I gave them an hour, but the ones that weren't in still weren't moving. So I started combing through the swarm, to see if the queen was in the box or out. She was out. So I guided her into the box, of which she went willingly. Then a thunderstorm broke out.

So, is it more likely that they chose that area as their "swarm resting area" before they moved on to a new home, or is it more likely that they selected the trap as their new home, but were reluctant to move in? Now that her highness is in the box, should I be concerned about them leaving?

I'm just trying to make sure I don't lose this swarm


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Make sure you put a frame of brood in from a heathy hive if you can. Also some drawn out comb with honey or fill the cells with sugar mix, 1/2 & 1/2. Home sweet Home!
If you have time take a look at Thomas Seeleys study on swarms and the decisions made collectively by the swarm from information the scout's provide. His study was like a ray of light for me to help understand the process.
Happy Swarm Hunting!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Good advice from Stingboy. Same thing happened to me last season. Caught a swarm and for some reason, the queen wound up inside a cluster on the rear side of the box opposite the entrance. After gently placing the cluster in the box, she came right back out again. I grabbed a frame of brood and coaxed her in again, this time she stayed.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Maybe your box is too small, they can't fit. That was they case with this swarm which fled the next morning. 

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/odfrank/th_ashbaughswarm1.jpg?t=1242706826


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't have a frame of brood to add. I've suffered a 100% loss this past winter.

I don't think the swarm was too big for the box. I'm hard pressed to say how big it was (since some of them already moved in before clustering outside the hive), but my guess is around a 2.5 lb or 3 lb swarm. That size should easily fit inside a 5 frame deep.

I have read Seeley's book, and it was a fantastic read. I think my wife saw a few scout bees checking out the swarm trap and a hole in the brick wall of our home last Thursday. That led me to believe they were looking, but I don't know if it was the scout bees from an established hive, or ones from a swarm that was transitory. I don't remember if Seeley's book went over that or not (i.e. when scout bees start checking out new homes . . . before or after the swarm leaves the parent hive . . . I thought it was after, but could be wrong . . . if that's the case they shouldn't be moving on to a new site after visiting my nuc, right?).

So if there is a possibility that they will vacate tomorrow (or the next day), and I don't have a frame of brood to give them, what else could I do to keep them there? A bigger box? A frame of honey?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Maybe your box is too small, they can't fit.

I concur with ODFrank. The box is probably too small for the swarm. Some are very large.


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Give them a frame of honey if you have it. If you know a beekeeper in your area maybe get a frame of brood. If you don't have the honey or not enough give em some sugar mix 1/2 & 1/2 with some pepperment, lemongrass oil and I like to put in just a small little pinch of mineral cow lick. It gives em that off taste and the trace elements can't hurt either.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Check in the morning to see if box is to small. You could move to larger box with drawn comb and add feed. This is where a queen excluder comes in handy. Place on top of bottom board and then place hive with bees inside. I prefer a frame with some open brood to anchor them. That seems to work every time for me.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

You need to leave them alone for awhile.Since you do not have brood to give them any other things you do will help to drive them away.Give them a few days to get some brood of their own.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Gone2seed is right. She's in the box and the rest will follow. Seems they were happy hanging where they were and not a "dry swarm" (at the end of their three day supply of food and grouchy). We'll never know what they think, but since it's raining I doubt if they will go out and forage. Leave them bee and watch...meanwhile, if you can, get a hive & stuff and in about three weeks put them into that and kick back. They don't read the same forums we do, and they've been working at this for about 70 million years....and enjoy them while you can.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

The swarm that moved into my nuk yesterday looked just like odfrank's picture, except the beard was much smaller than the one in his. 

It took all afternoon, past 6pm, for all the bees to move in. I had the entrance reduced to 1 1/2". This morning it's raining and I'm glad, as that will force them to stay. 

I had an empty cardboard nuk sitting upside down on a block right beneath the nuk, as it had honey in it from comb broke open when I took frames home in it to extract. My hives are not in my back yard, the bait hive is. The feed brought them to my house and at the same time they were scouting the bait hive. I watched that in the morning. I think the swarm came about 3 in the afternoon. It is the coolest thing to watch, for sure!

Congratulations on your catch!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations and keep us posted SpecialKayme... 

I got my first cutout hive (I went bee-less after much drama on October 6th of 2011). So far they are here, appear to be queen right and staying put. and the house seems to have another hive in it. Going back for more...

Gypsi


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Congrats Gypsi, I bet it feels good to have bees again.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> The box is probably too small for the swarm.


I don't think that is the case. I looked inside last night and they all made it inside, except for about a two golfball size cluster. The swarm was not that big, and was only about 2.5 or 3 lbs (guessing).



gone2seed said:


> You need to leave them alone for awhile.


I checked on them this morning and they appear to still be in place. Scattered thunderstorms and rain all day, so I don't think they will be going anywhere today. I'm hoping since most moved into the nuc box they are intending on staying. The few that are left outside appear to be staying due to the rain, and not so much due to the size of the box. I could be wrong though.

I think I will let them sit for a day or two more. If they are still there, I will add some more frames of drawn comb, with one frame of capped honey and re-locate them to a manageable location (so I can restock the swarm trap ).



LenInNorCal said:


> ...meanwhile, if you can, get a hive & stuff and in about three weeks put them into that and kick back.


No issue there. I lost a total of about 22 colonies last summer (and fall, and winter), so I have PLENTY of equipment left over.



bevy's honeybees said:


> Congratulations on your catch!


Thanks! To you as well.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I checked this afternoon and they appear content on staying. The rest of them moved into the nuc box, and a few were coming and going and making orientation flights. I didn't see any bring pollen back, which would have sealed the deal, but they do seem content on staying in the nuc for the time being. All I needed!


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad to here! 
Happy Swarm Hunting!


----------

